# ashtabula



## Ken S (Jan 21, 2005)

anyone ice fishing ashtabula lately . what are you catching an where at need some input here guys. thanks
ken s


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Some really big eyes have came off the lake in the past 2 weeks including an 11 plus pounder which is real big for the slough. Numbers aren't the best but qualitly is great.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Josh- Went out Tuesday with a buddy and managed to wack 23 perch and 5 keeper eyes. We also lost 4 eyes at the holes and marked fish for most of the afternoon. I am assuming the fish we were marking were mostly perch, but only 2 out of every 10 we marked would bite. The perch were super finicky, but seemed to bite when we bounced our jigs off the bottom. The walleyes were the complete opposite, I even wacked one 16 incher on a small forage minnow tipped with wax worms. Well the time is 4:00 am and I am heading out to try the morning bite! Later! We were south of the crossing fishing the main lake!


----------

